# Computerdokumentation erstellen! Brauche Hilfe!



## Borste (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo! 

Ich versuche gerade unsere Computer-Dokumentation in Access 2000 zu erstellen, kenn mich mit Access aber nicht so ganz aus. Ersteinmal nur eine paar Frage zu den zu erstellenden Tabellen. Ich wollte folgende Tabellen erstellen: - User (Personalnummer [Primärschlüssel], Name, Abteilung, etc.)
 - PC (ID [Primärschlüssel], Hersteller, CPU, Garantie, IP-Adresse, etc.)
 - Monitor (ID [Primärschlüssel], Hersteller, Grösse, Garantie, etc.)
 - Drucker (ID [Primärschlüssel], Hersteller, Garantie, etc.)
 - Betriebssysteme (Win2k, Linux, Win98, etc.)
 - Anwendungsprogramme (Office, Acrobat Reader, Zip-Programm, etc.)

Kann ich das so machen oder ist hier schon ein Denkfehler?

Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht ich mache eine weitere Tabelle (Arbeitsplatz) in der ich die Arbeitsplätze "zusammenbaue". Also eine Tabelle wo ich den PC, Monitor, Drucker, Betriebssystem und weiter Software auswähle.

Dann noch eine Tabelle wo ich dem Usere seinen Arbeitsplatz zuordne. Somit sollte ich doch über eine Abfrage dann genau sehen können welcher User an welchem Arbeitsplatz sitzt und welche Konfiguration der Arbeitsplatz hat!

Wie muss ich das aber mit den Beziehungen anstellen?


Gruss
 Borste


----------



## Thomsus (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

 Passt jetzt zwar nicht ganz du deinem Thema mit Access. Aber wir haben in unserer Firma auch ein Hardware und Softwareinventur gemacht und wollte es auch zuerst manuell über Access machen, aber bei knapp 150 Rechnern. Versuch mal das Programm Loginventory ( http://www.loginter.net/de/loginventory.php ). Du sparst dir eine Menge Arbeit. (Bis zu 20 Computer im Netzwerk ist es kostenlos)


----------



## Borste (20. Juni 2005)

Das Programm kenne ich schon. Bei mir handelt es sich um 2 Stantorte mit je 100 - 150 PC-Arbeitsplätzen. Die Arbeit mit Access würde ich mir schon antun. Alleine schon um mal etwas mit Access zu machen und ein bischen die Bedienung zu verstehen.

 Gruss
 Borste


----------

